

Show HN: synchronize saved HN stories with Pinboard - koevet
https://github.com/koevet/HackerNewsToPinboard

======
naner
Well this is a little embarrassing: How does one 'save' stories on HN?

Also it looks like you hardcoded your personal HN saved page url into the
script.

~~~
swanson
You save a story by upvoting it. You can access your list of saved stories by
clicking on your user name while logged in, then going to "saved stories"

------
webwanderings
Well, what about synchronizing with the local bookmarks manager?

